

Introducing MongoClient - meghan
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/36666163412/introducing-mongoclient

======
chunsaker
Yay for error reporting - glad to see the Mongo community got heard on this
one.

------
mschneido
awesome!!

------
flaper87
+1

------
francesca
good stuff

------
jiryu
w00t!

